# Equipment name and value



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all,
I need to sale this for friend, but either him or myself never have been in salt water. Therefore I need big help from all of you to identify equipment name and value of it.
Thanks,
Le


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

you have a few reactors there (long clear cylinders

the black box with the clear plastic cup on top looks like a protein skimmer.

see a few random plumbing pieces

oh and there is a metal halide light as well.


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Homy77.
Anyone else?


----------



## Saltwatercurt (Mar 29, 2020)

Pretty sure that skimmer is the AquaC ev180. See them for sale around 400-500 bucks and used for 150ish.


----------



## Saltwatercurt (Mar 29, 2020)

You know, just incase this has been for sale for OVER A YEAR! doh


----------

